# VIDEO: 1903 Demonstration



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my Remington 1903-A3 out to the gun club and put it through its paces.

I find them extremely loud, even giving the Mosin M44 a run for its money and the kick manageable but very strong. Great smooth bolt action, of course, since it was simply copied from the Mauser design.

What's been your experience with the 1903 platform?

*Here's the video.*

X


----------

